# Driver's side tail light stuck "bright"



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Diagnosis: Housing has melted (how we don't know), creating a short which causes one of the bulbs to be stuck bright.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Diagnosis: Housing has melted (how we don't know), creating a short which causes one of the bulbs to be stuck bright.




What might be the probability that it could happen again ? :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> What might be the probability that it could happen again ? :eeps:


Clearly if I had LEDs this would not be a problem.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Clearly if I had LEDs this would not be a problem.


I've told you that before :eeps: :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Clearly if I had LEDs this would not be a problem.


But then the title of this thread might be:
"Tail lights doing the flashy thingy."


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> But then the title of this thread might be:
> "Tail lights doing the flashy thingy."


I've never seen an Orient Blue 330Ci Pace Car before.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Repaired!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Al, how did you like BMW of Manhattan?
Are they still doing shoe shines or massages?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

please tell use what you thought of BMW Manhattan. I'm impressed with the detail they provided on the service invoice atleast---and that they actually figured it out the first time (no small feat for a BMW dealer).


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Overall, I was pretty impressed with BMW of Manhattan. I did my service request online, got instant email confirmation, which was followed by a call from them to schedule my appointment. I waited 2 weeks for my appointment.

The day before the appointment, I got another courtesy reminder email.

You pull up to the entrance on 58th and the security guy does a pre-inspection of your car (open the trunk, etc. and he writes down your entrance time). You pull in and the first line someone puts a little plastic "hat" on the car with the time of your service. You pull up and wait in line.

From there a pre-inspection guy walks around your car, notes any damage/dings as well as the general condition of the car.

Your service advisor then comes out, notes the mileage and discusses your problem. You get taken back to the desk, get written up, sign a few papers and you're on the way.

My service advisor, John Choe, did a good job explaining the problem to me over the phone after the diagnosis was made. They offered to keep the car overnight while the part was beng ordered, or I could make another appointment. With my schedule, I went with a 2nd appointment. Upon making the 2nd appointment, I got an instant email from them (my Blackberry notified me of an email before I was out of the building).

I guess they do different things depending on the time of year. I did not get the bottled water, shoe shines, free massage, but I did get a $5 gift card to Starbucks. They had a whole pile of them, and as you drove out, they would give you one. Nice touch.

I would say they are definitely worth checking out. I would say I still prefer Park Ave BMW for the speedy appointments (I never wait more than 1-2 days, and the techs are equally competent). However, if you can wait a few weeks for your appointment, I would definitely check them out. They do get really busy -- I was once quoted an appointment for 6 weeks out. 

You get treated extremely well, and the freebies are really a nice touch. More dealers should do stuff like that. A $5 gift card, a thing of bottled water, etc. cost them so little, yet I would say it was what would make me want to go back. Nice touch. :thumbup:


----------

